# Gerbils, Syrians and Dwarfs.



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I have just noticed this advert on Preloved, all them rodents being given away.

Preloved | giving hamsters and gerbils away for free for sale in Winsford, Cheshire, UK

I am in Winsford and will be taking the Syrians, wanted some more anyway.

Is there anyone who would be interested in the others?

I can collect them and hold them until anyone is ready for them but can't keep them forever sorry.

Rebecca


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

If I was a tiny bit closer i'd seriously consider the female gerbils but 40 miles is just a bit too far for a non-driver 

keep us updated x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Poor little things, I hope nobody does take them for breeding as reccomended by the seller.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey, have you collected the Syrians yet?


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

No not yet.

Have spoke to the owner and offered to take the lot, must be mad!

Just trying to beg, borrow and steal enough cages for them now so I can go and get the lot.

Rebecca


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> No not yet.
> 
> Have spoke to the owner and offered to take the lot, must be mad!
> 
> ...


you good person! :thumbup: keep us informed on how u get on! x


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

ggrrrrrrrrrrr! people like this makes me so mad why have all theese animals if they just going to give them away and especially advertise them as good for breeding if only i was closer it really frustrates me especially as no matter what us guys do even if we help these theres going to be the next like a few months ago i posted a similar post about a hamster and toad been given away on preloved i think that website should ban or at least moniter and delete or edit adds of this nature or at the very least have strict policys over sellin/giving anmals they not object so why do people treat them like that.

:thumbup:GOOD ON YOU CAT CRAZY AND EVERYBODY ELSE WHO IS HELPING I WISH THERE WAS MORE PEOPLE LIKE YOU IN THIS WORLD IT WOULD MEAN LESS SUFFERING:thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

myzoo said:


> ggrrrrrrrrrrr! people like this makes me so mad why have all theese animals if they just going to give them away and especially advertise them as good for breeding if only i was closer it really frustrates me especially as no matter what us guys do even if we help these theres going to be the next like a few months ago i posted a similar post about a hamster and toad been given away on preloved i think that website should ban or at least moniter and delete or edit adds of this nature or at the very least have strict policys over sellin/giving anmals they not object so why do people treat them like that.
> 
> :thumbup:GOOD ON YOU CAT CRAZY AND EVERYBODY ELSE WHO IS HELPING I WISH THERE WAS MORE PEOPLE LIKE YOU IN THIS WORLD IT WOULD MEAN LESS SUFFERING:thumbup:


Your close by... you should have afew :thumbup: x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Right just to update.

Today I have picked up 1 of the female Syrians and 4 male gerbils.

Still lots more to get but waiting on cages etc.

I am keeping the Syrian but if anyone wants to offer a home to a group of Gerbils or any of the one's not yet collected please pm me!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> Your close by... you should have afew :thumbup: x


why haw far am i if the other person is getting them any way i could meet her and take a couple of hamsters off her i will help didnt know i was close no good with geography pm me if you want me too take some from gemma


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Your in Lancashire and Cat_Crazy is in Cheshire... Your both over the other side of the pennines from me! 

(Edit: obviously depends where in them regions you are and if ur willing to travel )
x


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

i forgot to add i also have 2 old style rotastak cages you could have not ideal but would do as temp cages not brilliant but its somthing


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> Your in Lancashire and Cat_Crazy is in Cheshire... Your both over the other side of the pennines from me!
> 
> (Edit: obviously depends where in them regions you are and if ur willing to travel )
> x


i just pmd cat-crazy offering to take some if she collects them then i will collect from her next tuesday just waiting for a reply hope i can help


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

myzoo said:


> i just pmd cat-crazy offering to take some if she collects them then i will collect from her next tuesday just waiting for a reply hope i can help


Yipeeeeeee! Rodent Rescuers!!! :thumbup: x


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

iam happy to help usually when somthing like this comes up iam a bit far didnt realise how close i was its not that far at all just asked the oh and he said its fairly close not told him why yet so better get sweet talking but sure he wont mind a few more little critters as we have a couple of spare cages just hope i can help in anyway ican the poor mites i would hate them to be taken purely for breeders or sombody nieve then they just get neglected at least with us guys they will be well loved and cared for i hope nobody bad beats us too them i would contact them myself but my preloved not letting me send messages think its because i sent a nasty message the other week to a similar add so just hope cat-crazy gets back to me 

cat crazy i start work at 2.45pm so if i dont reply to a message dont worry i will get back to you asap thanks


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

How exciting! I hope you guys can do something to help! and when you get the little things make sure you post pictures on here!  x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I am sure we can work something out between us.

Thank you so much for your offer of help!

I don't offically deal with rodents but have caught the bug now, am loving the gerbils here at the minute could watch them for hours!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> I am sure we can work something out between us.
> 
> Thank you so much for your offer of help!
> 
> I don't offically deal with rodents but have caught the bug now, am loving the gerbils here at the minute could watch them for hours!


Hurray!  :thumbup: x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

wow, that's amazing taking all of them on - massive well done to you!

When are we gonna get piccies of them 

These poor gerbils keep popping into my mind, i'm gonna look into it and maybe see if I can relieve you of a few, if you don't mind!

BUT it's nowhere near a definite. I would need to find a different cage for my Finches which is on a stand or something so that I have room for a second gerbil tank and then need to buy the tank and everything (which is difficult when you dont drive lol) and then I need to persuade the parents... not that im a child or anything, i'm 20 years old but still living under their roof  and then need to persuade my OH into driving down to get them, after i've probably persuaded him to ferry me about buying the tank lol

and i'd also need to do a bit of research - i'm not sure how a group of males would react when there's a single female within the vicinity, I have read that it can lead to a bit of competition between them.

It's a long shot but I will see what I can do


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> wow, that's amazing taking all of them on - massive well done to you!
> 
> When are we gonna get piccies of them
> 
> ...


Hurray! :thumbup: where do u live?  x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Hurray! :thumbup: where do u live?  x


Lancashire, so i'm not all that far away from Cheshire. Probably an hour or so's drive but I picked my first Gerbil up from Leeds so it's much of a muchness really lol


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Lancashire, so i'm not all that far away from Cheshire. Probably an hour or so's drive but I picked my first Gerbil up from Leeds so it's much of a muchness really lol


Hurray! :thumbup: x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Hurray! :thumbup: x


yay 

I do hope it works out but there's a lot of obstacles in my way so I can't promise anything yet


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> yay
> 
> I do hope it works out but there's a lot of obstacles in my way so I can't promise anything yet


Worth a try!  i would defo take some, but i have no idea how to look after them  and whether a certain kind of cage i have would be suitable... and if my mum would kill me when i got them or when she realises that they were staying :lol: x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Worth a try!  i would defo take some, but i have no idea how to look after them  and whether a certain kind of cage i have would be suitable... and if my mum would kill me when i got them or when she realises that they were staying :lol: x


Gerbils are mega easy to care for - you just need to keep them in a tank with LOADS of substrate so they can dig tunnels  I barely ever even need to buy her any toys cos she is perfectly happy with a loo roll tube to gnaw on  so they are incredibly cheap to have, and are more entertaining than half of the drivel on TV 

I love gerbils to bits, would never be without one... or two... or three


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Gerbils are mega easy to care for - you just need to keep them in a tank with LOADS of substrate so they can dig tunnels  I barely ever even need to buy her any toys cos she is perfectly happy with a loo roll tube to gnaw on  so they are incredibly cheap to have, and are more entertaining than half of the drivel on TV
> 
> I love gerbils to bits, would never be without one... or two... or three


dont tempt me  xx


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> wow, that's amazing taking all of them on - massive well done to you!
> 
> When are we gonna get piccies of them
> 
> ...


Sounds like a very long shot.

Although saying that I have managed to convince my OH to let me take on a total of 16 rodents, convinced a friend to drive me round collecting cages left, right and centre and convinced my parents to lend me money to buy said cages.

I now have collected the male gerbils and 2 of the syrians.

Trying to get some more cages together and will collect the rest.

Just got given an aquarium so just working on making a mesh lid now and the gerbils are out the bath 

Got a small cage for one of the dwarfs so need 1 more Syrian cage, 1 more dwarf cage and a cage for the 3 mice then it's just water bottles and wheels for them.

Getting there slowly lol

Will get pics on asap of the one's I have now collected.

Rebecca


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> dont tempt me  xx


You know you want to lol!

They actually are really fun, i've never had them before either.
In fact until I joined this forum I had NO rodents (TDM's fault)

I was sat watching them for hours before they are so entertaining.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Lancashire, so i'm not all that far away from Cheshire. Probably an hour or so's drive but I picked my first Gerbil up from Leeds so it's much of a muchness really lol


hi iam going down on tuesday to collect some hammies iam from wigan so if you decided to take some i could get them closer for you hope you can if you want to pm me from gemma


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> dont tempt me  xx


No, I wont....

sunflower-seed-hat gerbil told me not to  this is him telling me:










and so did his friend, podgy gerbil...










and I could never ignore Gerbil Jr when he tells me not to tempt you:










I'm so glad you're not feeling tempted


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

They are just stunning!

Just thought if your worried about how males will react to you having a female gerbil around I also have females looking for a home.

The gerbils I have are as follows:

a group of 4 males - can go as a 4 or as 2 pairs
a group of 2 females - need to go together
a single male
a single female

The hamsters are as follows:

2 female Syrians - obviously in seperate cages
1 male Syrian
I robo male
1 russian dwarf male

Also have a group of 3 female mice.

See something to please everyone lol.
I must be mad!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Sounds like a very long shot.
> 
> Although saying that I have managed to convince my OH to let me take on a total of 16 rodents, convinced a friend to drive me round collecting cages left, right and centre and convinced my parents to lend me money to buy said cages.
> 
> ...


Well if you can manage to do all that then it restores a bit of faith in my plan lol!

and the OH was actually just asking on Thursday when I was gonna get more gerbils, so it's hardly unexpected to him. And i've also thrown the suggestion around to my mum once or twice and she's never said no to it. And I know my dad is secretly fascinated with Jill, he's always stood there watching her do all her tunneling, so getting around everyone shouldn't be that much of a problem!

The biggest issue will be transport but the OH finishes Uni for the year soon, so petrol isn't such a worry for him any more and i'd give him money for it anyway.... so really it's probably not as big an issue as i'm making it out to be, it's just a lot of organising and sorting out lol 

I notice on the ad that it says there's 2 female ones as well, so if you end up picking them up then i'll probably take those two as it eliminates the problem of keeping a group of males near my female and causing hassle between them, but if you don't intend on picking them up or are struggling for space then don't do it on my account.

As I say, it is a long shot but i've been after more gerbils for a good couple of months now so I will do what I can to try and sort it out!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oooh so you've got the two females! Thats okay then, hadn't read your latest post, think we were possibly typing at the same time lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Right im off to bed now, work calls in the morning 

PM me if there's anything you want to ask or sort out or whatever, i'm a geek so i usually check the forum in the morning anyway lol

Night everyone


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Yep got the 2 females.

I am taking them all anyway so don't worry about that.

I have 4 male gerbils and 2 female gerbils here with me.

Also 1 female syrian.

Picked up some new cages today so tomorrow will be collecting.

1 female syrian and 1 Robo male.

The rest are coming in as and when I get the cages.

I have a few more here but no water bottles so not much use till the one's I just bought get delivered.

Anyway off to bed, will update with pics etc. in the morning.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Yep got the 2 females.
> 
> I am taking them all anyway so don't worry about that.
> 
> ...


Okey dokey 

i've seen the new cage I want for my birds, gonna measure up when I get home tonight to make sure it fits where I want it to and then I can start looking into setting up another tank once the new bird cage has arrived, which as it's eBay im not too sure how long it will be but they're one of those companies from Hong Kong who sell hundreds of them so hopefully it will be fairly fast.

Good luck with the pick ups!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Stop tempting me with cute pictures!  Before i joined this forum i had *No Rodents* at all! now i have 2 degus and 2 mice and im about to go see another rabbit :lol:

I have a degu cage free and you tempting me isnt nice!  :lol: x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Just to update, I have added details of all these rodents tot he rescue section and am just in the process of charging my camera ready for lots and lots of pictures of them all.

Try and resist then


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Just to update, I have added details of all these rodents tot he rescue section and am just in the process of charging my camera ready for lots and lots of pictures of them all.
> 
> Try and resist then


How many *female* mice do you have....?  just out of curiousity obviously........... x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> How many *female* mice do you have....?  just out of curiousity obviously........... x


I actually have no mice now.

I did have a group of 3 females come in but re-homed them straight away to a friend sorry.

How about a hamster or gerbil instead 

Have single one's that can't go with others and could even come with their cage if you need it, not tempting you at all lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

well, the OH seems okay with the plan


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> well, the OH seems okay with the plan


Great news 

So shall I put you down for 2 gerbils and a hamster or 4 ??


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Gutted... haha ner ill have to just put up with the few animals i have already :lol: x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Great news
> 
> So shall I put you down for 2 gerbils and a hamster or 4 ??


Haha maybe! i was really tempted when i read the ad saying that one of the syrians has an eye defect, my gerbil has one eye, my dog has one eye and my other dog has one small eye due to a botched operation before we got him :O im a sucker for a one eyed pet lol

but no, just the gerbils lol i will have to have an extension built for any more animals lol no room at the inn after these!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

No problem lol.

You should see my kids bedrooms now!
They are the only cat free zones so had to put all the rodents in there.

Megan has:

2 female gerbils in cage
Single female gerbil in cage
Syrian hamster in cage
Syrian hamster in cage
Robo hamster in cage
plus her own hamster in his cage.

Brandon has:

4 male gerbils in aquarium
Syrian hamster in cage
Single male gerbil in cage
Russian dwarf hamster in cage
plus my two rats in cage

You can barely tell they used to be children's bedrooms lol, although they are both loving it!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Update for everyone.

Manged to re-home a fair few of these now!

Dinky and Blossom are being collected by Gemma tomorrow.

Verbatium - are you definately taking the 2 female gerbils?

Also have a group of 4 male gerbils still looking and 1 female gerbil still looking.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Yey cant wait ill ring you in the morning to arrange a time.Thank you


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

No problem, will be nice to meet you.

I'll tell the dogs not to drool and jump on you too much but can't promise they will take any notice.

Had major change around with all the rodents today as the male gerbils decided to try and kill each other. Had to move 2 of them into the biggest hamster cage which meant every occupant ended up going down a cage size to make room for the gerbils.

Sent my rats to my mum's for the week because I had no where to free range them without them trying to eat the hamsters through the bars, naughty rats!

Still got more gerbils being dropped off with me as well, what have I got myself into !!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww shame about the boys having to be split up! Might make them easier to rehome though if they are just in pairs.

You're doing really well to find homes for them all.... I can't wait to come and get my two 

Do you have any pics of them yet? I'm too impatient lol


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> aww shame about the boys having to be split up! Might make them easier to rehome though if they are just in pairs.
> 
> You're doing really well to find homes for them all.... I can't wait to come and get my two
> 
> Do you have any pics of them yet? I'm too impatient lol


Not yet sorry, will do tomorrow don't worry.

I keep meaning to get some of them but wanted them to settle into their cage before I start scaring them stiff with flashes and now I have had to move them so letting them settle in their new cage.

Will get some tomorrow, promise!


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi! Im not far away from you. If i have a word with my mother she may let me have a gerbil! Do you have any females left??


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

ShannonLouise. said:


> Hi! Im not far away from you. If i have a word with my mother she may let me have a gerbil! Do you have any females left??


Verbatim is taking the last 2 females sorry. I do have males still however.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Update - Dinky and Blossom were collected by Gemma yesterday and a few have been re-homed direct from the breeder.

The 2 female gerbils are going to Verbatim on Thursday.

Only 4 male gerbils and 2 russian dwarf hamsters still looking.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Update - Dinky and Blossom were collected by Gemma yesterday and a few have been re-homed direct from the breeder.
> 
> The 2 female gerbils are going to Verbatim on Thursday.
> 
> Only 4 male gerbils and 2 russian dwarf hamsters still looking.


:thumbup: well done!!!! youve done so well!  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would love some gerbils, its probably a good thing you dont live closer .


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I would love some gerbils, its probably a good thing you dont live closer .


We could always take a road trip....... Singing: x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Stop tempting me with cute rodents :frown:.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Stop tempting me with cute rodents :frown:.


Shes not that far away from us.... i could jump in my car... pick u up and just hop straight on the motorway :lol:

Quick Cat Crazy! put some pictures up!  x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Stop tempting me with cute rodents :frown:.


I could post them ???

Here are the guys still looking for new homes, look into thier little eyes and tell them you don't want them.

Biscuit - single male 









Rascal and Farley - male pair

















Milo and Harley - male pair (Harley only has half a tail after a fight)


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Beautiful!  x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Just had a phone call and need to add some to the list.

Seems as soon as some go there is more to come in.

Syrian male - ginger and white - only has one eye but very friendly
Syrian female - ginger and white - bites a fair bit so needs someone willing to tame her down.
White female gerbil - Possibly pregnant as was in a cage with a male but no way of telling for sure as it's so early.

Does anyone fancy taking any of them?

Rebecca


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Just had a phone call and need to add some to the list.
> 
> Seems as soon as some go there is more to come in.
> 
> ...


Oh my days! Your doing so well! :thumbup:
Keep up the amazing work! I wish i could take some for you but my mum would kill me  Let me know if there is any female mice though  x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Yep will do.

My girlfriend is getting fed up lol, everytime I come home with arms full of cages she rolls her eyes lol.

Pretty sure i'm keeping Biscuit though 

I should call myself Rodent Rehab or something lol.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Yep will do.
> 
> My girlfriend is getting fed up lol, everytime I come home with arms full of cages she rolls her eyes lol.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Rodent Rescuers! youve done great! bet ur gf thinks ur mad! :lol: If any female mice or male degus appear in your cages give me a message and ill see what i can do  cant promise but worth a try if they do  x


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

i dont think im aloud to have one, sorry! Hope you find all new homes !! Your doing well, keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Update again -

The 2 female gerbils have been collected by Verbatim (hope they are settling in well)

Just collected another male Syrian and a lone male gerbil.

I am hoping to introduce this male to Biscuit the other male and them I am keeping them both


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Update again -
> 
> The 2 female gerbils have been collected by Verbatim (hope they are settling in well)
> 
> ...


Yipeeee this is all so exciting! Well done everyone! :thumbup: you should all be so proud of yourselves! :thumbup: x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

We have done pretty well.

The 4 male gerbils are being collected tonight which will leave me with

- pregnant gerbil - keeping once babies are re-homed
- single male gerbil - hoping to introduce to Biscuit and keep
- Biscuit - male gerbil - keeping
- Georgie male Syrian - keeping

So I have re-homed in a few days - 9 gerbils, 3 Syrians, 4 dwarfs and 3 mice!

Don't think I did bad only keeping 4 rodents out of 23 that have been here.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hiii 

the girls are settling in really well!

Put them in the tank and they both went straight into the sand bath, the one with the more gingery head didn't come out of it for about 40 minutes, so i think she is the slightly more shy of the two, the other one has barely stopped!

they're both starting to dig now, so im sure the nice neat tank will not be nice and neat for much longer lol

gonna give it a couple of days and then maybe try and handle them, want to make sure they're totally settled in first though 

here's a few piccies 









(excuse the mini vaccum cleaner lol)









in the bath 









in the bath again...









bit of a theme going on here lol

they're all i've managed to get for now, they were quite nervous so me sticking the camera in their faces probably wasn't helping lol but I will keep updating 

Gotta just say thanks to Rebecca, you've done a lovely thing rescuing and fostering all those animals! And Zeus and Zena are adorable - my OH wouldn't stop going on about Zeus afterwards, I think he's been well and truly converted into a rottie lover!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Hiii
> 
> the girls are settling in really well!
> 
> ...


They are adorable and look so happy in that big tank plenty of burrowing space.And i knew you would like zeus and zena my OH was the same he still talking about them two they are adorable and he was really suprised how obedient zeus was and how freindly they both are i think once we get a bigger place he will be nagging for a rottie. im so happy you decided to adopt some gerbils they deserve a loving mommy like you and Rebecca has done so well she deserves a medal for caring person another for rescuing and another for cant think of the word but for not keeping them all it must have been so tempting for her all those cute little faces i know if it was me i would have found it hard to let them go so she should be so very proud she did a wounderful thing WELL DONE rebecca for helping all those cuties and WELL DONE verbatim for deciding to give them georgious gerbils a lovely home:thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

myzoo said:


> They are adorable and look so happy in that big tank plenty of burrowing space.And i knew you would like zeus and zena my OH was the same he still talking about them two they are adorable and he was really suprised how obedient zeus was and how freindly they both are i think once we get a bigger place he will be nagging for a rottie. im so happy you decided to adopt some gerbils they deserve a loving mommy like you and Rebecca has done so well she deserves a medal for caring person another for rescuing and another for cant think of the word but for not keeping them all it must have been so tempting for her all those cute little faces i know if it was me i would have found it hard to let them go so she should be so very proud she did a wounderful thing WELL DONE rebecca for helping all those cuties and WELL DONE verbatim for deciding to give them georgious gerbils a lovely home:thumbup:


Thank you, it wasn't a hard decision lol

yep, they are getting on really well - they're burrowing like there's no tomorrow lol that first picture looks nothing like what i've got in front of me now, literally everything has been buried lol even the bloomin sand bath, im gonna have a right laugh trying to find that again lol

Zeus and Zena are lovely aren't they, my OH was saying he could see us having a Rott in future... this time last year he would never have even entertained the idea of stroking a Rott, never mind owning one


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol I knew Zeus would convert him.

Once you get past his over-excited jumping he is a lovely boy.

The girls look very happy in the tank, thanks for giving them a great home


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Update - 

The pregnant gerbil is actually a very fat male 
Managed to introduce to Biscuit very quickly so keeping them two.

The Syrian's have been reserved today and will go to a new home tomorrow, still keeping one.

The single male gerbil is actually a female, thank goodness I hadn't tried introducing her to the lone male yet 

Think the breeder mixed them up and was trying to mate 2 males lol.

Anyway all I have looking for a home now is a single female gerbil.
She is 6 months old and a beautiful beige colour with black eyes.

Very, very friendly and tame, loves crawling on your hands and will actually climb onto your hand from the cage!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Update -
> 
> The pregnant gerbil is actually a very fat male
> Managed to introduce to Biscuit very quickly so keeping them two.
> ...


Omg stop it I want a gerbil sooooooo much and Im not allowed.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Update -
> 
> The pregnant gerbil is actually a very fat male
> Managed to introduce to Biscuit very quickly so keeping them two.
> ...


Thats a great turn around! :thumbup: Im so pleased all of them got a home!  Id love the female gerbil but i dont think i can get another species in the house :lol: would love to see pictures of her though!  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thats a great turn around! :thumbup: Im so pleased all of them got a home!  Id love the female gerbil but i dont think i can get another species in the house :lol: would love to see pictures of her though!  x


Why dont you tell Chris that you will refuse to have Henrick in October unless he lets me have the gerbil :lol:.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg stop it I want a gerbil sooooooo much and Im not allowed.


Not even just one ??


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thats a great turn around! :thumbup: Im so pleased all of them got a home!  Id love the female gerbil but i dont think i can get another species in the house :lol: would love to see pictures of her though!  x


My camera has decided to play up today so no pics as yet but she is almost identical to Biscuit who has pics in the rescue section.

She has black eyes not red and no diamond spot on her head but the overall colour is the same.

I am told she is a dark eyed dilute honey if you want to google it in the meantime.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> My camera has decided to play up today so no pics as yet but she is almost identical to Biscuit who has pics in the rescue section.
> 
> She has black eyes not red and no diamond spot on her head but the overall colour is the same.
> 
> I am told she is a dark eyed dilute honey if you want to google it in the meantime.


she sounds like a ginger.... like me!  :lol: x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> she sounds like a ginger.... like me!  :lol: x


No it's more cream coloured than orange based.
Like a medium creamy beige colour.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> No it's more cream coloured than orange based.
> Like a medium creamy beige colour.


Sounds lovely!  Cant wait for a picture! x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh no, i hope someone takes that last little girl 

she sounds such a sweetie!

I had my first handling time with the two girls earlier 

I pinched TDM's idea of sitting in the bath with them cos I wasn't sure how jumpy they would be, but it went really well! I put an exercise ball into the tank with them to get them out and they both just walked straight into it  :thumbup:

they were really well behaved, but the more grey one is much easier to handle than the more gingery one - she was very quick and quite nibbly, but she seems to be generally more timid anyway, bless her  the greyer one is very laid back and much more inquisitive 

here's a few pics of the grey one, didn't manage to get any of the livewire, I was too busy trying to keep hold of her lol 




























Sorry about the blurryness, I really need a new camera, this one has never taken a picture in focus!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> oh no, i hope someone takes that last little girl
> 
> she sounds such a sweetie!
> 
> ...


How lovely 

I can't tell them apart but I know one was easier to handle than the other.

The more timid one liked walking from hand to hand but wasn't keen on me holding her in two hands, think she felt a bit closed in.

They look like they are having loads of fun.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> How lovely
> 
> I can't tell them apart but I know one was easier to handle than the other.
> 
> ...


yeah they are quite hard aren't they! One of them has a small white diamond on her head and is more grey in colour, the other one is like an off white colour with a very pale biscuity colour face 

Yeah thats what the timid one was like with me - she preferred to have a quick run across your hands and then get back to what she was doing, wheras the other one likes to climb all over and go up your shoulder to say hello 

I like finding their little personalities! Hows Biscuit doing with his new friend?


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> yeah they are quite hard aren't they! One of them has a small white diamond on her head and is more grey in colour, the other one is like an off white colour with a very pale biscuity colour face
> 
> Yeah thats what the timid one was like with me - she preferred to have a quick run across your hands and then get back to what she was doing, wheras the other one likes to climb all over and go up your shoulder to say hello
> 
> I like finding their little personalities! Hows Biscuit doing with his new friend?


Not going well so far 

I started them off in cages next to each other and them split the tank with some mesh. I have one in each half and keep swapping what sides they are on but they are trying to fight through the mesh almost constantly.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> yeah they are quite hard aren't they! One of them has a small white diamond on her head and is more grey in colour, the other one is like an off white colour with a very pale biscuity colour face
> 
> Yeah thats what the timid one was like with me - she preferred to have a quick run across your hands and then get back to what she was doing, wheras the other one likes to climb all over and go up your shoulder to say hello
> 
> I like finding their little personalities! Hows Biscuit doing with his new friend?


They look like they are settling in very well!  Cant wait to see more pictures! x



Cat_Crazy said:


> Not going well so far
> 
> I started them off in cages next to each other and them split the tank with some mesh. I have one in each half and keep swapping what sides they are on but they are trying to fight through the mesh almost constantly.


Im sure they will become good friend soon! It may take a while but im sure they will get use to each other  x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

The last female gerbil is DESPERATE for a new home.

I have no where to keep her other than a tiny cage and feel awfull seeing her in it but can't afford to spend more money on cages with all the things I have already had to buy this last week.

Can someone PLEASE give her a new home, she is such a lovely friendly girl that I can't believe no-one wants her


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Just to add I am willing to get the train and meet someone halfway or even deliver if it's not too far, don't drive so will have to use public transport.

This little girl has been waiting too long now and really needs someone to give her a new home.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Just to add I am willing to get the train and meet someone halfway or even deliver if it's not too far, don't drive so will have to use public transport.
> 
> This little girl has been waiting too long now and really needs someone to give her a new home.


Stop it   x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Stop it   x


Lol, sorry!

I just really need to find this girl a home asap, if you had seen the tiny cage she is having to live in you would understand. There is just no-where else to keep her as she won't introduce to any other females 

OH is getting very annoyed at them all now as well and keeps asking why I don't just take her the pet shop rather than messing around, where to begin lol!

Should have them all collected by tomorrow other than the one's I am keeping and this girl.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Lol, sorry!
> 
> I just really need to find this girl a home asap, if you had seen the tiny cage she is having to live in you would understand. There is just no-where else to keep her as she won't introduce to any other females
> 
> ...


Stop it.......  :lol: ur making me feel bad! Why cant she be introduced? she rather be alone? x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Stop it.......  :lol: ur making me feel bad! Why cant she be introduced? she rather be alone? x


She is very calm and quiet, pretty un-usual for a gerbil lol and the other's and bullying her.

I have tried putting her with 4 different females now and each one has tried to attach her even through the split cage. She is pretty submissive and seems to think she is human rather than a gerbil lol.

She comes to you when you call her and climbs on your hand but if she is even in the same room as another gerbil she is terrified and hides in the corner constantly.

Hence why she is in my bedroom winding my OH up lol


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> She is very calm and quiet, pretty un-usual for a gerbil lol and the other's and bullying her.
> 
> I have tried putting her with 4 different females now and each one has tried to attach her even through the split cage. She is pretty submissive and seems to think she is human rather than a gerbil lol.
> 
> ...


Poor thing.. and gerbils like living in big tanks right.....?  aw i feel terrible... im sooooooo tempted lol x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Poor thing.. and gerbils like living in big tanks right.....?  aw i feel terrible... im sooooooo tempted lol x


Yeah they do, they are burrowing animals so like a tank with really deep substrate to dig in.

They are surprisingly easy to care for actually and really friendly little things, I've fallen for them anyway


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Yeah they do, they are burrowing animals so like a tank with really deep substrate to dig in.
> 
> They are surprisingly easy to care for actually and really friendly little things, I've fallen for them anyway


hmm... and the recommended tank size for a little female would be.....? x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> hmm... and the recommended tank size for a little female would be.....? x


Lol from what I gather a 10 gallon tank is suitable for 1 or 2 but i'm no expert. I know that tanks often come up on freecycle and then all you have to do is make a mesh lid


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Lol from what I gather a 10 gallon tank is suitable for 1 or 2 but i'm no expert. I know that tanks often come up on freecycle and then all you have to do is make a mesh lid


I have a 2ft tank that the degus are currently using as a sandbath....  hmmm hehe x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> I have a 2ft tank that the degus are currently using as a sandbath....  hmmm hehe x


Perfect!

I'll pop her in the post to you now


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> I have a 2ft tank that the degus are currently using as a sandbath....  hmmm hehe x


Dont quote me but i would say that would be ideal for a desperate little girlie.Come on you know you want her and if you neede some mesh to adapt the tank i could mail you some as i have a roll sitting here come on gal think of that cute little face get your scates on shes waiting for her mummy to collect her :thumbup::lol::lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im free for a road trip if you want a copilot:thumbup:.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

:lol: oh my days! Stop it all of u! I have the tank, i already have mesh for the lid and ive already looked up how to make it... but shes guna be lonely  x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> :lol: oh my days! Stop it all of u! I have the tank, i already have mesh for the lid and ive already looked up how to make it... but shes guna be lonely  x


Unfortunately she's too submissive a gerbil to live with others or I would be finding her a friend to introduce her to. From what I have read it's virtually impossible to introduce females past sexual maturity.

She will be quite happy as a lone gerbil if she has plently of toys to keep her occupied and gets lots of attention, which she loves!

Obviously it's not ideal but it's the best that can be done.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Just thought , my camera is still not working but if you want to Pm me your mobile number I can text you a pic of her.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Just thought , my camera is still not working but if you want to Pm me your mobile number I can text you a pic of her.


So she would just be one little gerbil alone... in the tank i already have..  let me just speak to my dearest mother... i cant promise.. x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> So she would just be one little gerbil alone... in the tank i already have..  let me just speak to my dearest mother... i cant promise.. x


Yep you would barely even notice she was there


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Do you have any Syrians left?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws...am sorry hun but that list of pets...has a gerbil shaped gap in it  xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Paws&Claws...am sorry hun but that list of pets...has a gerbil shaped gap in it  xx


Shhhhhhh! :lol:

I was about to ask mother dearest and she started shouting at her laptop because it wasnt working  so i didnt think it would be the best time! Ill try again later  x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol oh no leave it and begin with a nice big cuppa and chocolate or something hehe...not that i'm an expert in manipulating mothers  xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Lol oh no leave it and begin with a nice big cuppa and chocolate or something hehe...not that i'm an expert in manipulating mothers  xx


:lol: good plan! ill give it ago in abit  x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Good luck! xx


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> Do you have any Syrians left?


Only one but he is a biter so needs an experianced home, he has spent the last 3 days hissing and screeching at everyone!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Paws&Claws...am sorry hun but that list of pets...has a gerbil shaped gap in it  xx


I agree  :thumbup:


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> :lol: good plan! ill give it ago in abit  x


Do what I used to do ...

'mum can I have dog?'
'NO!'
'how about a cat?'
'NO!'
'a rabbit?'
'NO!'
'fine then i'll settle for a hamster'
'Go on then but don't expect me to clean it'

That is an actuall conversation that ended in me getting my first hamster 

Or tell her that i'm evil and have threatened to feed the gerbil to the cats so you absolutely must save it from me.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Only one but he is a biter so needs an experianced home, he has spent the last 3 days hissing and screeching at everyone!


I've had hamsters before and I have a very quiet home (no children or pets) but my main issue is transport as I dont drive... Plus, I may (wont know for a few days) not be able to get a cage until early September.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Do what I used to do ...
> 
> 'mum can I have dog?'
> 'NO!'
> ...


Why weren't you there when I was younger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I needed tips like that! xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Do what I used to do ...
> 
> 'mum can I have dog?'
> 'NO!'
> ...


I just got another rabbit a week ago, so atm im thinking shes going to say no  but i could use the oooh shes wants rid, shes a horrible person so i need to save it :lol: x



PurpleCrow said:


> I've had hamsters before and I have a very quiet home (no children or pets) but my main issue is transport as I dont drive... Plus, I may (wont know for a few days) not be able to get a cage until early September.


if i get this gerbil ill have to drive through manchester there and back? I could be a pet transporter? :lol: x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Why weren't you there when I was younger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I needed tips like that! xx


Lol my mum was SOOO gullable.

The second hamster came along as I told her that hamsters get depressed if there isn't another hamster around and while they can't live together (Syrians) they absolutley HAVE to have another one close by.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> I just got another rabbit a week ago, so atm im thinking shes going to say no  but i could use the oooh shes wants rid, shes a horrible person so i need to save it :lol: x
> 
> if i get this gerbil ill have to drive through manchester there and back? I could be a pet transporter? :lol: x


Sounds good.

Now you HAVE to take the gerbil or the poor hammie won't get a home either.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Now you HAVE to take the gerbil or the poor hammie won't get a home either.


 ill add that to the story :lol: x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> I've had hamsters before and I have a very quiet home (no children or pets) but my main issue is transport as I dont drive... Plus, I may (wont know for a few days) not be able to get a cage until early September.


Transport could be arranged if your stuck.

Let me know on getting a cage, needs to be a decent sized one remember.

Failing that I have one here that could be used as temp housing but isn't big enough long term.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Lol my mum was SOOO gullable.
> 
> The second hamster came along as I told her that hamsters get depressed if there isn't another hamster around and while they can't live together (Syrians) they absolutley HAVE to have another one close by.


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow go the dear innocence of your mum!! xx


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

niki87 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow go the dear innocence of your mum!! xx


Shame it didn't work with anything else.

After the 2 hammies I was pet free till I left home, now look at me!


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I assuming you would be keeping the cage that he is in at the moment? If I cant get the cage I want ASAP I will get a smaller/used cage as a temp cage and will definately be able to get the big cage in early September (this one) which would then be expanded over the coming months.

If thats OK with you and you are happy for me to have him and if PawsandClaws (thank you so much for the offer!!) would be able to provide transport then I would be more than willing to have him 

EDIT: Oops you replied before I did!! Not quick enough LOL


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> I assuming you would be keeping the cage that he is in at the moment? If I cant get the cage I want ASAP I will get a smaller/used cage as a temp cage and will definately be able to get the big cage in early September (this one) which would then be expanded over the coming months.
> 
> If thats OK with you and you are happy for me to have him and if PawsandClaws (thank you so much for the offer!!) would be able to provide transport then I would be more than willing to have him
> 
> EDIT: Oops you replied before I did!! Not quick enough LOL


The cage he is in now is a temp cage, that's the one you can take.

It's not big enough for him full time but it's ok for now.

Have you tried ebay and preloved for cages, some great bargains on there.
Also freecycle, I got some great cages for nothing on there.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> The cage he is in now is a temp cage, that's the one you can take.
> 
> It's not big enough for him full time but it's ok for now.
> 
> ...


I just managed to get a savic cambridge off ebay for £5, so if u find a bargain around my area i could pick it up and bring it.... depending on dearest mothers desision.. x


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I've sent messages to a few people on Preloved about cages, still waiting to hear back from them. Will take a look at Freecycle too. As a say, the longest he would have to wait for a new cage would be early September, not ideal but not too long. 

PawsandClaws - if you are going to get the gerbil and can bring the hamster here when would it be?


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Where abouts are you PawsandClaws?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

PurpleCrow said:


> Where abouts are you PawsandClaws?


Huddersfield.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> I've sent messages to a few people on Preloved about cages, still waiting to hear back from them. Will take a look at Freecycle too. As a say, the longest he would have to wait for a new cage would be early September, not ideal but not too long.
> 
> PawsandClaws - if you are going to get the gerbil and can bring the hamster here when would it be?


*IF* mother says yes then proberbly this week.. if TDM is free for a roadtrip :thumbup:



PurpleCrow said:


> Where abouts are you PawsandClaws?





thedogsmother said:


> Huddersfield.


What she said  x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Sounds like we have a plan lol.

How many are you taking while your here TDM??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Sounds like we have a plan lol.
> 
> How many are you taking while your here TDM??


Lalalalalalalala not listening, although if you have a spare rotty or two I might help you out .


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Im so sorry guys  She said defo not.. i think its because shes a gerbil and id have to have another tank/cage and id need a stand for the tank etc too, If she was a degu or a mouse i could have put her in with my other fuzzies but because shes a gerbil shes lonely and in another cage 

Sorry guys  ill keep trying but she seems pretty set on her decision  esp as i only got Summer a week ago x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww am sorry she said no hun....sorry you're disappointed I mean!!  xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Awww am sorry she said no hun....sorry you're disappointed I mean!!  xx


Gutted is the word :crying:

I got the phrase '...when you have your own house you can have as many as you want..'  x


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Im so sorry guys  She said defo not.. i think its because shes a gerbil and id have to have another tank/cage and id need a stand for the tank etc too, If she was a degu or a mouse i could have put her in with my other fuzzies but because shes a gerbil shes lonely and in another cage
> 
> Sorry guys  ill keep trying but she seems pretty set on her decision  esp as i only got Summer a week ago x


Aww hon no worries.

I'll see if I can sort out some other transport


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Lalalalalalalala not listening, although if you have a spare rotty or two I might help you out .


Yeah you can have Zeus.

He spent last night re-designing an x-box control so is in my bad books


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Im so sorry guys  She said defo not.. i think its because shes a gerbil and id have to have another tank/cage and id need a stand for the tank etc too, If she was a degu or a mouse i could have put her in with my other fuzzies but because shes a gerbil shes lonely and in another cage
> 
> Sorry guys  ill keep trying but she seems pretty set on her decision  esp as i only got Summer a week ago x


Oh no 

Nevermind. Plan B is to somehome disguise her as a Degu and squash her in with them


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol not true...i'm in my "own" place...well rented...and i can't. Although I have loads more than when I was a kid....ie a goldfish!! Not that I have anything against goldfish...but not the most cuddleable creatures lol! Is it getting a tank that's the problem? xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Oh no
> 
> Nevermind. Plan B is to somehome disguise her as a Degu and squash her in with them


That might work! :thumbup: x



niki87 said:


> Lol not true...i'm in my "own" place...well rented...and i can't. Although I have loads more than when I was a kid....ie a goldfish!! Not that I have anything against goldfish...but not the most cuddleable creatures lol! Is it getting a tank that's the problem? xx


No, i have a tank and wood shavings and the only thing she would need would be food. But i dont have any surface to put the tank on. Atm its being used as a sandbath so its in the degus cage. But if it was her tank she would need a stand for it and ive just bought the mice a new cage thats going to need arranging and fitting in already  x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> That might work! :thumbup: x
> 
> No, i have a tank and wood shavings and the only thing she would need would be food. But i dont have any surface to put the tank on. Atm its being used as a sandbath so its in the degus cage. But if it was her tank she would need a stand for it and ive just bought the mice a new cage thats going to need arranging and fitting in already  x


I am lucky that even in this rented place...i have a whole converted attic room for my rodents  xx


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Do you have any pics of the Syrian? Does he have a name?


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> Do you have any pics of the Syrian? Does he have a name?


We've been calling him Jaws lol

No pics as so far he screams every time I enter the room and don't want to scare him any more than I have to.

He is golden and white, looks very similar to Blossom who is on the rescue and re-homing section.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

LOL Jaws! If I do end up having him he will be called Rafa


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> LOL Jaws! If I do end up having him he will be called Rafa


Oh no, Liverpool fan??


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Oh no, Liverpool fan??


:lol: I'm not, OH is 

I'm a chelsea fan


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Cat_Crazy said:


> We've been calling him Jaws lol
> 
> No pics as so far he screams every time I enter the room and don't want to scare him any more than I have to.
> 
> He is golden and white, looks very similar to Blossom who is on the rescue and re-homing section.


here is a pic of little blossom she still in the other cage as she still i wee bit unsettled but she is doing very well bless her


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> :lol: I'm not, OH is
> 
> I'm a chelsea fan


Lol my girlfriend is a Liverpool fan and has a rat named Raffa!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

myzoo said:


> here is a pic of little blossom she still in the other cage as she still i wee bit unsettled but she is doing very well bless her


Awwwww shes beautiful! :thumbup: x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^ I agree!! Such a beautiful girl! xx


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I have some good news today!

Finally managed to get Biscuit and Cookie the 2 male gerbils to live together :thumbup:

Took forever and I was starting to think it would never work but they are not quite happily playing 

On other news I managed to pick Jaws up today for a run in his exercise ball and didn't get bit, making great progress with him!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow well done!! xx


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Took forever and I was starting to think it would never work but they are not quite happily playing


:thumbup:HURRAY well done but iam sure that was ment to say they are now quite happily playing together lol :thumbup::lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hows the female gerbil?  x


----------

